# Argentumdämmerung Ruf farmen



## Drasiera (6. Mai 2011)

Grüße.

Weiß zufällig jemand ob und wo man die Geißelsteine etc. abgeben kann um an die Rufmarken zu kommen? Seit Cata nimmt der NPC am Flugpunkt der Westlichen Pestländer die items nicht mehr an, das Schmuckstück gibt es aber noch und die Geißelsteine dropen auch noch wenn man es angelegt hat. Bei der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts finde ich auch keinen Abnehmer für die Sachen.

Kann man seit Cata überhaupt noch Ruf für diese Fraktion farmen?


----------



## Grushdak (6. Mai 2011)

Klar gibt es noch Ruf - das fühlbar sogar mehr, als man benötigt.
Queste doch einfach mittels Fionas Karawane die Pesis durch.

Und die Steine sollte man schon an der Kapelle abgeben können - sowie die ganzen anderen Rufitem-Drops.

Jedenfalls ging das noch vor Kurzem.
Und ich glaub nicht, daß das komplett verworfen wurde.

*edit:* 
Echt verworfen?
Seit wann ist das denn nicht mehr möglich?

greetz


----------



## MarkusM (6. Mai 2011)

Hi!

soweit ich weis kann man noch ruf durch kloppen von Monstern bekommen.

Die Geißelsteine usw. kannst nicht mehr abgeben, sind also somit nutzlos

LG


----------



## Drasiera (6. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Hab mich auch in Herdweiler umgesehen, das ist ja seid Cata ein neuer Stützpunkt der Fraktion aber leider auch keinen Abnehmer für die Steine gefunden.

Na wenn die Steine nutzlos geworden sind kann ich sie ja entsorgen.

Lg


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2011)

Bekommt man bei dem Turnier in der Eiskrone nicht auch noch Ruf für die Dämmerung?


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei dem Turnier in der Eiskrone nicht auch noch Ruf für die Dämmerung?



Kommt mir auch so vor.


----------



## Drasiera (6. Mai 2011)

Da bekommt man Ruf für den Argentumkreuzug und da bin ich schon auf Ehrfüchtig.

Questen in den östlichen Pestländern bringt auch keinen Ruf leider.


----------



## Lysozyma (6. Mai 2011)

Strathholme wäre noch einen Versuch wert, ich glaube ich habe meinen Ruf damals dort gefarmt und mit Glück gibt es noch das Mount.


----------



## KingSav (6. Mai 2011)

wollte vorhin auch mal wieder ruf farmen, da mir nur noch eine fraktion für den 35fraktionen erfolg fehlt. strath kann man knicken, mobs geben kein ruf und auch sonst nix gefunden. in anderen foren wird gesagt, man muss die pestis durchquesten und schaltet dann 2 quests frei, die dauerhaft wiederholbar sind. ich werd mich morgen mal ransetzen und schauen, ob da was dran is.

mfg


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau, ob es mit Cata noch möglich war/ist.
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Questgeber in Desolace (Turm an der Westküste) aus?
Damals bekam man auch durch seine Quests einiges an Ruf für die Argentumdämmerung.
Und für Allis gab es doch auch noch 2 Quests für die Fraktion in Darnassus.


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Mai 2011)

Für die Argentumdämmerung (oder wars der Kreuzzug?) kannst du an der Kapelle des Lichts eine Quest annehmen, die dich nach Stratholme führt. Dort musst du im Keller ein Buch abholen. Die Quest kannst du dann immer wieder wiederholen und so deinen Ruf pushen. Die Ini brauchst du dabei auch nicht zurücksetzen und musst somit nur 5 - 6 mal hin- und herlaufen.


----------



## Wizzbeast (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Falls jemand beabsichtigt die Fraktion Argentumdämmerung auf Ehrfürchtig zu spielen, haben sich die Bedinungen dafür mit Cata etwas verändert. Fast alle Quests in den Pestländern bringen Ruf für den Argentumkreuzzug, nicht mehr für die Argentumdämmerung. Wer noch die Anstecknadel hat, kann damit immer noch Geisselsteine sammeln, diese können aber nicht mehr abgegeben werden, daher ist das sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Ihr jetzt Euren Ruf dort verbessern wollt, müsst Ihr 2 beliebig oft wiederholbare Quests freispielen, die jeweils 2000 Ruf (bzw 2200 mit Gildenbonus) bringen.
Die Questreihe beginnt bei der Worgendame Fiona in den Östlichen Pestländern, sie steht direkt am Thondodril Übergang zwischen den Westlichen & Östlichen Pestländern (10,67) Dort bekommt Ihr 2 Quests ( Gidwin Goldzopf http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=27367 & und Tarenar Sonnenhieb). die Ihr samt den jeweiligen Folgequests erledigen müsst. die Folgequests gibt es jeweils bei Gidwin und Tarenar, und führen Euch wieder zu Fiona und Ihrer Karawane zurück, die Ihr dann begleiten müsst.

Erster Zwischenstopp der Karawane ist der "Turm der Kronenwache". Dort angekommmen bittet Euch Tarenar Sonnenhieb einen weiteren Mitreisenden zu finden. Oben auf dem Turm steht Argus Leuchtfeuer der eine Quest für euch hat. Nachdem Ihr die erledigt habt, schliesst er sich der Karawane an, und es geht weiter. Allerdings nur bis zum Lichtschildturm. Den beiden Paladinen Gidwin und Tarenar reicht es an dieser Stelle denn sie wollen unbedingt zur Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts und sie ziehen alleine weiter. Fiona bittet Euch daraufhin nach den beiden zu schauen. Ihr findet sie im Hof der Kapelle, und könnt dann mit Ihnen gemeinsam zu Lord Maxwell Tyrosus (in der Kapelle) gehen der Euch eine Prüfung auferlegt. Daraufhin begebt Ihr Euch in die Krypta hinter der Kapelle wo Ihr erst ein paar nonelite gegner und dann einen Elitegegner umhauen müsst. habt ihr das erledigt, meldet Ihr Euch bei Lord Maxwell Tyrosus zurück., und gebt die Quest dort ab. Daraufhin hat der Geist von Lord Raymond George auf dem Friedhof zwischen der Kapelle und der Krypta Quests für Euch. Diese Quests könnt Ihr beliebig oft wiederholen, sie bringen wie oben bereits beschrieben 2000 (2200) Ruf. 

1. Quest: Annalen der silbernen Hand (Stratholme, durch den Haupteingang rein und dann auf der Karte ganz nach links unten in einem kleinen Raum bei dem Nebenboss Instrukteur Galford auf dem Tisch http://www.buffed.de...ld-of-Warcraft- ... me-791230/ Boss Nr 5

2. Quest: Entartung des Knochens (Scholomance, mann muss Blutrippe töten http://wowdata.buffe...?n=11622#loot11 )

edith: Ihr müsst natürlich die Inis nach jedem mal reseten


----------



## teradu (21. Oktober 2011)

MarkusM schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> soweit ich weis kann man noch ruf durch kloppen von Monstern bekommen.
> 
> ...




das heist es gibt auch keine mäntel der dämmerung mehr oder?


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

teradu schrieb:


> das heist es gibt auch keine mäntel der dämmerung mehr oder?



Nein, ich glaube nicht mehr, leider...


----------



## roroB4 (18. November 2011)

@ Wizzbeast

Danke für den ausführlichen Guide, habe alles so gemacht wie beschrieben.

Das einzige was ich noch dazu sagen könnte ist das man die Inni nicht Resetten muss, du kannst den ganzen Tag ein und aus rennen. (Ich mach Stratholme)
Einfach den Weg bis zum Purpurthron clearen und gegenüber von Balnazzar (Boss) sind in dem Raum die "Annalen der Silbernen Hand" zu looten.
Bringen bei jedem Run 2200EP (als Mensch natürlich) 

*
*


----------



## Krümel08 (14. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank an Wizzbeast 
für die SUPER Anleitung.
Mir fehlten mit meinem 85er Mage ca. 6000 Rufpunkte.
Also: Die Kutschenquestreihe gemacht und am Friedhof die Quest für Statholm angenommen.
Dannach eben in Stratholm das Buch geholt und wieder raus.
Nach dem abgeben wieder angenommen und wieder in die ini rein.
Da das schnell ging muste ich nich mal die mobs umhauen sondern nur durchlaufen und wieder das Buch holen.
Wieder abgeben und noch mal das ganze und schon hatte ich meinen Ruf voll.

Die Quest gibt je Abgabe 2200 Ruf und is wohl unendlich wiederholbar.


----------

